# Akribos XXIV 'Saturnos' Skeleton. -I'd greatly appreciate your help!



## donnell (Dec 6, 2010)

I've been searching all over internet to get some info on this one but without much success...:-s








all I could learn from reading the threads and reviews was that Akribos is basically the same as Stuhrling and they are made by the same company using Chinese movements... but I couldn't find any specific review on Akribos XXIV 'Saturnos' Skeleton or the movement they've used.

I want to know what movement they've used for it, how reliable/unreliable is the movement and the watch itself. Would it be a mistake to buy one?:roll:

If anyone has some info on it please let me know, I'd be more than thankful if you could shed some light on this.

here is the Amazon link


----------



## Reecek (Sep 30, 2010)

Found the Akribos XXIV 'Saturnos' Skeleton watch here cheaper but not the gold version:








http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...Skeleton-Automatic-Watch/4239680/product.html
I don't know if this helps but here is a Stuhrling skeleton with a reasonable price:
Stuhrling Delphi Oracle Skeleton 23K Mens Watch 107BG (eBay item 110603106365 end time 24-Dec-10 20:54:41 AEDST) : Jewelry Watches


----------



## donnell (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you, but do you know what movement they use and if the watch is reliable or not? 
regards,
Don


----------



## donnell (Dec 6, 2010)

Amazon says its _2183 Automatic_ _movement_, which I've never heard of, and there is not much info about it on the internet, somewhere I read 2183 is just 2 hand movement and does not include the second hand... so I don't think this watch has this movement...















I was thinking it may be_2189 movement_, judging by the pictures from amazon...

any thoughts?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

donnell said:


> Amazon says its _2183 Automatic_ _movement_, which I've never heard of, and there is not much info about it on the internet, somewhere I read 2183 is just 2 hand movement and does not include the second hand... so I don't think this watch has this movement...
> 
> View attachment 358129
> View attachment 358130
> ...


The movement appears to be a Hangzhou skeletonized version of the Chinese copy of the Seiko 7s26.
If it's like the other non-skeletonized versions, it's reliability and performance should be middle of the road; ie anywhere from good to not so good.


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

It's available at overstock.com:
Akribos XXIV Men's Saturnos Goldtone Skeleton Dial Automatic Strap Watch | Overstock.com

I have one of these and the movement is quite decent. Jumps into motion when I pick it up. I was able to regulate it to within 10 sec/day. Thank you, Pawl_Buster for the movement ID. I had thought these were ST16, obviously I have a lot to learn still.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

skywatch said:


> It's available at overstock.com:
> Akribos XXIV Men's Saturnos Goldtone Skeleton Dial Automatic Strap Watch | Overstock.com
> 
> I have one of these and the movement is quite decent. Jumps into motion when I pick it up. I was able to regulate it to within 10 sec/day. Thank you, Pawl_Buster for the movement ID. I had thought these were ST16, obviously I have a lot to learn still.


I'm glad yours is running fine; most do 
While the ST16 is a good solid movement, there are other Chinese made movements that are as good or better than the ST16. Dixmont Gangzhou; Nanning, Hangzhou, Shanghai, Beijing and Liaoning all make excellent movements.

The problems nearly always crop up when the movements have been 'stuffed' into mushroom branded cases. These assemblers don't seem to QC anything short of, 'it runs so ship it'.
So when the watch stops, folks immediately assume the movement maker is at fault when nothing could be farther from the truth. Unfortunately, this all reflects badly on the movement manufacturers.


----------



## donnell (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you very much for the info and the photo, its a nice watch looks really handsome and seems to be a good bang for the buck... I'm not going to be able to resist the temptation... I think I'll order one in a few days....:-d

do you have any extra tips you can share with us regarding the regulating and handling the watch, what did work best for you? how is the power reserve?
any extra info about the company and warranty they provide?

Regards,
Don


----------



## donnell (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks alot Pawl_Buster for the info. could you give me some more details about this movement or links to discussions about it? I'd really appreciate it.
Regards,
Don


----------



## skywatch (Aug 3, 2010)

Donell - I have purchased several different mushroom and Ebay brands to learn about different movements and basic watch maintenance. I'm a beginner in this, and I'm learning on this sort of watch. It's great fun, and the Chinese movements are often surprisingly good, when well mounted. The watch had a two year warrantee with a registration envelope and card, in a nice presentation box. Mine has been rock solid, so I have no experience with returns. After the watch had a month or two to break in (18 months ago), it was running about 40 seconds fast - similar to my Seiko w/ 7S36 movement. I opened it with a wad of duct tape (idea from WUS), touched the smaller lever the tiniest amount towards minus, closed it back and waited a day (wearing it + face up to sleep). It went 40 seconds slow. So I made the slightest hair of a movement to plus, which got it to +10 sec/day, still about that a year later, with expected variability of mechanicals. This was my first attempt at regulating, and it inspired a lot of confidence. Your Mileage May Vary. It's true that this watch has received more compliments from women than any of my other watches. Again YMMV...  

Other details: Power reserve about 38 hours, quite good. Auto wind sensitivity is very good - it jumps into action when picked up after stopping. It does hand-wind which is very helpful, but it does not hack. I have never been tempted to test water resistance, and would not recommend it. The interior support around the movement is somewhat dodgy, with a plastic armature supporting the dial, but it feels solid when wearing. Overall I have really enjoyed this watch even though it's a bit blingy for my style. Everyone loves to see it wiggle.


----------



## Didimus (Sep 1, 2010)

I picked up the Saturnos Elite from the bay a couple weeks ago. I actually had issues with it but it's working now. In short it worked but I couldn't pull the crown. Tried pulling the crown harder and it stopped working. Tried pulling even harder and I thought I broke it. Pushed the crown back in and now it works without issue, lol. It currently doesn't get a lot of wear time because I want to replace the mesh strap with something leather... but what I do not know yet.

That said I think it's quite a sexy watch.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

donnell said:


> Thanks alot Pawl_Buster for the info. could you give me some more details about this movement or links to discussions about it? I'd really appreciate it.
> Regards,
> Don


There haven't been any in depth discussions nor any tear down articles; just the occasional note that the resemblance is there.
On another forum, a fellow bought one of these(the non skeleton model) thinking it was the Seiko. His intention was to use it for parts but he found that most of the parts were not interchangeable with the Seiko, in spite of it being an almost direct copy.


----------



## jrobie (Jun 15, 2010)

If you've managed thus far to resist the temptation to order one, Woot is listing the stainless steel one for $34.99 today. http://deals.woot.com/sellout


----------



## donnell (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, but unfortunately the deal is not available for shipment to europe...


----------

